# SCTEX porac bridge open for business



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

Not sure if people aware but the porac bridge on SCTEX highway is now open for class 1 vehicles in both directions, no need to detour after the bridge collapsed in the rains about a month or so ago.


----------

